# LG working on 4K OLED-TV, possible 2013 launch



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad to see LG discussing bleeding edge OLED, 4K and larger screen sizes. 

Life is.... indeed very good. 

-Robert


----------

